# non me ne vado più



## mikyfy1

Hola!!! puedo traducir "non me ne vado più" con "ya no me voy" o "ya no me voy mas"?
Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

mikyfy1 said:


> Hola!!! puedo traducir "non me ne vado più" con "ya no me voy" o "ya no me voy más" ?
> Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Faltaría un poco de contexto, sobre todo la intención de la frase.

Porque podría ser: Pues ya no me voy, o cualquiera de las que tú has puesto


----------



## Agró

mikyfy1 said:


> Hola!!! puedo traducir "non me ne vado più" con "ya no me voy" o "ya no me voy mas"?
> Gracias!



Ojo, en España.


----------



## 0scar

_Ya no me voy_ no alcanza, no se puede dejar el _più _afuera.
Si uno dice _ya no me voy_  puede ser  _por ahora  (per ora)_ o _nunca màs (più)_


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que en el original italiano no existe ese matiz. De hecho "non me ne vado" es más radical que "non me ne vado più" La falta de "più" hace la  frase más tajante.


----------



## mikyfy1

Bueno el sentido es màs radical entonces usaré "ya no me voy màs"
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Sería mejor tener más contexto. Podría tener otro matiz, como una promesa: "No te preocupes;* ya no me vuelvo a ir *[de ahí]". 

También: "no vuelvo a salir", "no vuelvo a ausentarme", ect.

Saludos,


----------



## sorcitroen

Yo creo que ¨ya no me voy más¨ no tiene mucho sentido por si mismo, en castellano.

Ya no me vuelvo a ir
Ya no voy nunca más 
Ya no voy más


----------



## honeyheart

No entiendo por qué todos le agregan un "ya" ("ormai") que en el original no está.  Pienso que se puede traducir literalmente sin problemas:

"Se non me ne vado adesso, non me ne vado più."
"Si no me voy ahora, no me voy más."


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y un poco de un montón de contexto?
Es que viendo la colección de respuesta, y lo contradictorias, creo que lo único claro es que sin el contexto no vamos a ninguna parte. Aquí cada uno se está imaginando la situación en que se dice la frase.


----------



## cunegonda

Y por qué no darle la vuelta y decir:  "¡pues ahora me quedo!" o bien: "pues ahora ya no me voy".  Y utilizo el YA como traducción de PIÙ pues tiene ese valor… 
Para Honeyheart: PIÙ (=MÁS) tiene otra acepciones entre ellas la ya citada ORMAI, o la que otros y yo sostenemos: YA e incluso se puede eliminar de la traducción (p. ej. "non è più venuta" yo lo traduciría sencillamente: "no ha venido" y punto)


----------



## honeyheart

cunegonda said:


> (p. ej. "non è più venuta" yo lo traduciría sencillamente: "no ha venido" y punto)


Pero es que *no es lo mismo*.  Quizás en España (disculpame Neuro, pero no le encuentro otra explicación a esta divergencia de opinión) tenga el mismo significado, pero por acá es diferente decir "no vino" que decir "no vino más": en el primer caso no vino en una ocasión determinada, en el segundo caso no vino nunca más.


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Pero es que *no es lo mismo*.  Quizás en España (disculpame Neuro, pero no le encuentro otra explicación a esta divergencia de opinión) tenga el mismo significado, pero por acá es diferente decir "no vino" que decir "no vino más": en el primer caso no vino en una ocasión determinada, en el segundo caso no vino nunca más.



No, si a mi lo que me molesta es cuando los argentinos dicen que algo debe ser "de España" perdiendo la perspectiva de que el hecho de que se diga en Argentina no significa que toooodos los países latinoamericanos estén obligados a decirlo a la manera argentina. Si es que varias veces he llegado a ver a algunos foreros insistir en que palabras lunfardas eran correctas para una traducción mientras que foreros de varios países decían que no lo eran, incluso un par de argentinos intentaban explicar que no lo eran y nada: Machacando con que eran correcta. Es la machaconería intentando hacer una frontera entre España y el resto, cuando tengo clarísimo que las diferencias entre el español de Méjico y el de Argentina son tan grandes como el de España y Argentina (O cualquier otro trío de países) Ayer mismo alguien escribía que la Z" y la "S" se pronuncian distinto en España y Sudamérica, cuando, en realidad, hay unas cinco o seis pronunciaciones básicas. Solo en Canarias hay tres así que hazte a la idea..


De todos modos en este caso el problema es otro. Yo no creo que *en la traducción del italiano* vaya ese "más". Me resulta redundante en español por ser una frase reflexiva. Creo que en origen es solo un refuerzo y decir "Yo ya no me voy más" significa que hasta ese momento te ibas con mucha frecuencia, como tú misma has explicado. En este caso el "più" se convierte en "ya" al traducir esta frase.



Por cierto:
La frase es "non me ne *vado* più" no es "non vengo più" Nadie pondría en duda la necesidad del "más" en la segunda frase, que es para la que has explicado la necesidad de usarlo. También sería necesario si fuera "non vado più" pero no es el caso


----------



## cunegonda

Totalmente de acuerdo con Neuromante (en todos y cada uno de los aspectos).


----------



## mikyfy1

Hola!!! *O*s doy màs contexto!! *L*a frase "non me ne vado più" es en el sentido que por ejemplo una persona de otra nacionalidad llega en *E*spaña y luego no se va, se queda allì. *P*uedo decir "ya no me voy"?


----------



## cunegonda

Sigo en mis trece: me quedo [definitivamente] y basta!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo me quedo aquí.


El verbo que normalmente se usa en español es "quedarse" y no "irse"

Hay un montón de hilos con dudas sobre el uso de venir/irse y el uso contrario en ambas lenguas. Aquí tenemos un caso idéntico.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:

Sí, Mikify, puedes decir simplemente "ya no me voy [de aquí]"; se entiende que  tenías planeado irte pero cambiaste de opinión y ahora te quedas. 

"No irse" o "quedarse": Cualquiera de los dos verbos es correcto y suena bien; ya es elección del hablante.

Saludos,


----------



## honeyheart

mikyfy1 said:


> Hola!!! Os doy màs contexto!! La frase "non me ne vado più" es en el sentido que por ejemplo una persona de otra nacionalidad llega en España y luego no se va, se queda allì. Puedo decir *"ya no me voy"*?


Por las respuestas de los foreros españoles se ve que sí, podés decirlo así perfectamente. 
En Argentina, en cambio, se dice igual que en italiano: _"No me voy más de acá, ¡me encanta España!"_
En otros países, no sé. 


P.D.: 





cunegonda said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Neuromante (*en todos y cada uno de los aspectos*).


Bueh, te enganchaste mal, sabelo.


----------

